Ask HN: What are some of the tech blogs you follow regularly? - lsr_ssri
======
Artemis2
Some favorites of mine I haven’t seen mentioned:

[https://blog.acolyer.org](https://blog.acolyer.org)

[https://jvns.ca](https://jvns.ca)

[https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com)

[https://blog.cloudflare.com](https://blog.cloudflare.com)

[https://latacora.singles](https://latacora.singles)

[https://www.schneier.com](https://www.schneier.com)

[https://www.ben-evans.com](https://www.ben-evans.com)

plus an endless amount of newsletters…

~~~
umbs
Came here to say Julia Evans and Cloudflare blogs.

Julia is high throughput blogger (both, quality and quantity). Usually, I come
across a topic and want to understand "just" a bit deeper and there's a post
on her site explaining what I'm looking for. Great blog.

Cloudflare's posts cover depth and breadth of the field. They have, obviously,
a team of people writing posts in great technical detail. In fact, right
before one of the job interviews, I used their posts to understand how packet
travels up the linux kernel stack and was surprised to get quizzed on that
topic :). Highly recommend it.

Another favorite of mine, Dan Luu: [https://danluu.com/](https://danluu.com/)

~~~
Artemis2
Good addition! Here are some more:

[https://ferd.ca](https://ferd.ca)

[https://blog.filippo.io](https://blog.filippo.io)

[https://lethain.com](https://lethain.com)

[http://movingpackets.net](http://movingpackets.net)

[https://www.integralist.co.uk](https://www.integralist.co.uk)

[https://peter.bourgon.org/blog](https://peter.bourgon.org/blog)

[https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog](https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog)

[https://begriffs.com](https://begriffs.com)

[https://mijailovic.net](https://mijailovic.net)

[http://tatiyants.com](http://tatiyants.com)

[http://blog.pentestbegins.com](http://blog.pentestbegins.com) (seems down
right now?)

[https://kalzumeus.com/archive](https://kalzumeus.com/archive)

[http://blog.stephenwolfram.com](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com)

[https://paragonie.com/blog](https://paragonie.com/blog)

[https://www.filfre.net](https://www.filfre.net)

[https://brandur.org/articles](https://brandur.org/articles)

[http://archagon.net](http://archagon.net)

[https://eklitzke.org](https://eklitzke.org)

I guess I could go on forever…

------
stewfortier
This might not be exactly what you're going for, but I've been loving the tech
satire blog/email TechLoaf: [https://techloaf.io](https://techloaf.io)

(The full archive is available if you click "Preview" on the site)

------
superhuzza
[http://www.paulgraham.com/](http://www.paulgraham.com/)

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

------
FredrikMeyer
John D Cook:
[https://www.johndcook.com/blog/](https://www.johndcook.com/blog/)

His posts are short and to the point, often about experiments in numerical
mathematics.

------
miranda_rights
A few I like on top of what has already been mentioned:

[http://rachelbythebay.com/w/](http://rachelbythebay.com/w/)

[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

[https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog](https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog)

------
FrostAlot
I am currently working on [http://TechBlogz.co](http://TechBlogz.co) . Not a
blog but an aggregator/search engine for engineering blogs specifically from
technology companies. It currently has around 10k articles aggregated.

------
nikivi
[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge/blob/master/rese...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge/blob/master/research/blogs.md)

I also share my Inoreader XML

------
devilkin
[http://www.brendangregg.com/](http://www.brendangregg.com/)

[https://db-blog.web.cern.ch/](https://db-blog.web.cern.ch/)

------
etrautmann
[http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.com/](http://image-sensors-
world.blogspot.com/)

------
ishantech1
[http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com](http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com)

------
jhoh
(German) [https://blog.fefe.de](https://blog.fefe.de)

------
sparkzilla
I just follow journalists on Twitter.

~~~
undersuit
Any favorites you'd maybe like to mention?

------
nothing_to_see
Definitely Salvatore Sanfilippo's (creator of Redis) blog:
[http://antirez.com](http://antirez.com)

------
goodsaas
Even though Jeff Atwood doesn't blog as much anymore I still love
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

------
testybesty44
[https://choosetoencrypt.com](https://choosetoencrypt.com)

[https://motherboard.vice.com](https://motherboard.vice.com)

